# phone connection



## Rok (May 5, 2006)

I just hooked up my Dish 942 and works fine but Dish charges $5 a month because I don`t hook my phone up to it.This sounds like a rip off.I have no need for the connection as I don`t use pay per view and if I did I can do it online or over the phone.I also use a Voip phone(I love it.$199 a year prepaid with all the bells and whistles)Dish told me I can get a wireless phone jack and they will not charge me.I have read several reviews that they don`t work well with satellite tv.Anybody have experience with this? They appear to be around $50 which is less than 1 years charges.I also plan on talking to Dish about the charge seeing as I wasn`t charged the last year although I`m not holding my breath.


----------



## The intimidator (Apr 14, 2006)

They usually work fine. The caller I.D does not always trasmitt though. But if all you are concerned about is the phone line access fee. Then I would say it will work fine.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You weren't charged before because you just got the 942. ALL dual output receivers get the _additional receiver fee for the second tuner _*waived* if connected to a phone line. (They aren't charging a fee for not connecting)


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I tried 2 wireless phone jacks and neither worked in my house. The lines were too staticky to create a good connection. I ended up running additional wires. I use Vonage and it works fine for caller ID, PPV, and having the $5 fee waived. No problems here.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> I tried 2 wireless phone jacks and neither worked in my house. The lines were too staticky to create a good connection. I ended up running additional wires. I use Vonage and it works fine for caller ID, PPV, and having the $5 fee waived. No problems here.


I would like to hear about your Vonage setup. I could not get caller ID or a dialout connection with it.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

There was nothing tricky about it. Although I use the *99 prefix for dialing. I have my whole house wired for Vonage so I just plug my receivers into the nearest jack, set the receivers to dial the *99 prefix and it all works fine. If you can't even get the callerid to appear, you obviously have some problems.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> There was nothing tricky about it. Although I use the *99 prefix for dialing. I have my whole house wired for Vonage so I just plug my receivers into the nearest jack, set the receivers to dial the *99 prefix and it all works fine. If you can't even get the callerid to appear, you obviously have some problems.


What hardware are you using for Vonage? I have the Motorola VT2442. CID works great with Verizon and works on all the other CID devices with Vonage (just not the 942).


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Most people report success with the modem quality jacks but those may run you a bit more than $50.00.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

wrzwaldo said:


> What hardware are you using for Vonage? I have the Motorola VT2442. CID works great with Verizon and works on all the other CID devices with Vonage (just not the 942).


It's a Linksys PAP-2. My callerid works with all my phones as well as my 942 and 625 Dish receivers.


----------



## MINKIE479 (Jan 14, 2006)

Congrats on the VOIP Mine is Vonage and i have a 625 and a 811 all is fine just plug it into your Nearest Phone jack and (Remove the wires from the DMARC) whala your in business no need for the wireless unless distance and accessability are the issues.


----------

